# Dell XPS 400 Motherboard replacement



## Colest

My XPS is severely outdated and I want to change that. The Intel Pentium D is worthless compared to Core 2 Duo and Quad Core so I was looking to upgrade my processor originally. Then I thought about it and for future proofing, I need to upgrade my motherboard.

Dell XPS 400 Specs

So there you have the specs of my desktop. It would honestly be easier to buy a new case and start from scratch but I love the setup the my XPS 400 case. It runs cool, quiet, and its easy as crap to clean and adjust. So I was wondering if there is anyway at all to keep that case and effectively upgrade my computer over time.

So the case is a BTX layout and already I have found problems when finding a new mobo for it. It's been nearly 5 years since I worked on a motherboard and I honestly cannot remember what to look for in the specs as far as compatibility for my case. So basically I am back to square one. I know what I want out of a motherboard but not which one to get. So basic pointers and any possibility at all of getting a nice future-proofed mobo (quad core capable, atleast 2 x PCI-E x16 slots and atleast 4 RAM slots as well) that can fit in my case without any severe surgery needing to be done to the case. If so then instead of making a custom compy from scrap, I will just get the highest end parts available for my XPS and get my dream future-proof compy in the future.

So suggestions, questions, hints, tips, preachings. All is welcome so long as I am slightly more wise (or nostalgic since chances are I knew it a few years back but forgot it ) after reading the comment. Thanks!

- Cole


----------



## AMD Fanboy

Your options are bleak. if you want to be choosy (and you should), BTX will not offer you much of what you're looking for. as much as it hurts, you should trash the old XPS case. I don't suggest you get another XPS though. you can build one on your own for half the price. Looks like you just have to bite the bullet here. You'll need another PSU too. Dell likes to use Proprietary parts. One of the Magical Mystical things about Dell.


----------



## Quick69GTO

According to Intel, the 945G chipset supports duo core processors but the Dell motherboard may not (BIOS in particular). Even if you can upgrade to a duo core, you're still stuck with the same motherboard (single PCI-E x16, etc.).
As AMD Fanboy stated, older Dells are highly proprietary. You are severely limited on upgrades for that PC.
My suggestion is to build a new tower to the specs you want and sell the XPS tower.
If you do build your own, as AMD Fanboy and myself suggests, you will have future upgrade ability.


----------



## Colest

Argh that's disappointing. Looks like this project is going to have to go on hold as well... How much do XPS 400's go for now on ebay? Like 500 or so?


----------



## James^.^

Right now I'm am saving up money for my first build, but until I can buy the parts I'm on my step-dad's old dell dimension 3000 that he gave me. I have added a few very crappy ( but affordable ) upgrades which includes adding an MX4000( It's embarrassing ) and 512mb of ram totaling up to 768mb of ram. It's good if you wanna browse the web or operate any adobe products such as flash, photoshop, or after effects. So I'm going to suggest that you maybe add smaller upgrades such as ram, but that is if your not going to be doing any high end gaming. If you would like to game on your pc, I would suggest building a new one.

Actually i would suggest that you build a new pc.
With "all do respect" buying a one from some big company who sells the pc for probably 2 - 3 times more than its worth is Outrageous!!!
It IS very very very cost efficient to build your own, and
Computerforum.com is the best place to start!


----------



## James^.^

I feel really bad for those people who buy those xps's.


----------

